# South African Furry Conventions?



## Valdin (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I've been wondering lately whether there are any furry conventions planned to take place in South Africa for the near future, as it's highly unlikely that I'll ever be able to attend a convention outside the country.

Speaking of which, does anyone know if there has ever been a furry convention in South Africa?


----------



## Yote (Jul 14, 2011)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/South_Furrica_meet

So far I believe there is only a meet held in South Africa.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, okay. Thanks.


(South Furrica? Lol.)


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 15, 2011)

South Furrica was a temporary name. It's now South Afrifur and it's the only national meet, though there are local ones every now and then.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 15, 2011)

Any in the vicinity of Oudtshoorn?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 16, 2011)

To have a furmeet you need furs to meet. So, no. Only in cities.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 17, 2011)

Is George included in the list of possible furmeet venues?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 17, 2011)

Meets are pretty much only in Joburg, PE and Cape Town.


----------



## Valdin (Jul 17, 2011)

Darn.


----------

